# Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung



## kleinerkobold (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schreibe selten hier, zugegeben, aber ich lese viel in diesem Forum. Ich habe hier schon wirklich sehr viele gute Tipps und Ideen gelesen, und deswegen ist mir eure Meinung zu meinem geplanten Filterteich wichtig.
Vorgestellt habe ich mich vor längerer Zeit schon einmal, damals gleich mit Sorgen um einige neue Kois. Geblieben sind bis heute nur noch 2, aber die haben den Winter bis jetzt sehr gut überstanden, dank 2 permanent im Teich arbeitenden Belüfter, die es in 2 harten Wintern bisher immer geschaft haben 2 Löcher in der Eisdecke freizuhalten, damit Faulgase entweichen können. Das kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen, aber ich schweife ab ;-)

Die vielen Anregungen und Ideen hier im Forum haben bei mir wieder mal das Teichfieber entfacht. Ich will einen Filterteich/Pflanzenteich zusätzlich zum bestehenden Teich anlegen. Dieser soll natürlich keine Fische beheimaten, andere Tiere, die sich selbst einfinden sind herzlich willkommen. Er soll vor allem folgende Aufgaben erfüllen:

1) Biologische Klärung/Reinigung des Wassers aus dem Fischteich
2) Lebensraum für Pflanzen und Tiere abseits der gefräßigen Goldfische bieten
3) soll schön anzusehen sein 

Ich habe ein neues *Album* mit Fotos zur Planung und der "Baugrube" angelegt. Außerdem habe ich diesem Post ein 2-seitiges PDF angehängt, in dem 2 Zeichnungen sind, einmal im Querschnitt und einmal von oben gesehen.

Da es mein erster Teich ist, habe ich ein paar Fragen, bei der mir eure Meinung sehr weiterhelfen würde. Bitte vorher die Zeichnungen ansehen, sonst passen meine Fragen nicht ;-)

1) Ganz dumme Frage: wie verlege ich die Folie, bzw. müssen Folienbahnen miteinander verklebt werden? Oder soll ich lieber eine Folie nach Maß kaufen? Wenn kleben, dann am besten wie und an welchen stellen (eher am Rand oben)?

2) Der Filtergraben: ich habe mir gedacht, dass das Wasser von oben zuerst in den Filtergraben fließt, einmal um den Filterteich herum und dann per Überlauf in den Filterteich. Der Filtergraben soll ca. 30-40cm tief sein und komplett mit Blähton gefüllt werden (kein Wasserspiegel zu sehen). Darin würde ich gerne verschiedene Pflanzen setzen, die dem Wasser Nährstoffe entziehen, evtl. Lebensraum für Tiere bietet und möglichst schön aussehen.

3) Der Filterteich: dieser soll in mehreren ebenen bis zu einer Tiefe von ca. 60-70 cm gehen, um auch im Winter Zuflucht für Tiere zu bieten. Unten soll er mit einer dicken Schicht Blähton bedeckt sein, in dem Unterwasserpflanzen, wie __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt und vielleicht eine kleine Seerose wachsen können. Das Wasser soll durch eine Folientrennung gezwungen werden, durch die untere Blähtonschicht zu fließen (auch wieder eine Idee hier aus dem Forum). Anschließend läuft das Wasser an der Seite mit der tiefsten Stelle über in einen kleinen Wasserfall, der dann von der Terrasse aus zu sehen sein wird.
Ist diese Anordnung sinnvoll?

4) Befestigung des Uferwalls zwischen Filtergraben und Filterteich: Ich habe im Baumarkt nach Magerbeton gefragt und nur Beton-Estrich (Körnung 0-4mm) bekommen. Ist der gut dafür, oder soll ich den noch mit Sand mischen? Ich denke, es ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll mindestens den Wall und die steilen Filtergrabenwände damit zu stabilisieren, oder?


Wie gesagt, da ich die meisten Ideen hier aus dem Forum habe und teilweise schwer beeindruckt bin von einigen echt schönen Teichprojekten, ist mir eure Meinung sehr wichtig, ich will ja auch nix falsch machen ;-)

Danke für euere Anregungen vorab!
Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## teichlaich (28. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

*lach* du hast das gleiche vor wie ich. 
Ich will meinen derzeitigen Filter entlasten und neben meinem Becken ca. 3x4 Meter noch ein Beckenansetzen was durch einen Bachlauf in dem großen Teich endet.

Ich habe die gleichen Fragen wie du und bin schon gespannt was hier alles für Antworten kommen.
Allerdings möchte ich auf eine andere Filterlösung setzen. Bei mir soll die Pumpe von Unten das Wasser durch die Steinschichten drücken, so dass ein Überlauf geschieht.
So wie in dieser Lösung hier :
http://www.die-oestmaenner.de/Koi/Filtertechnik/Filterteich/filterteich.html
Auf die Drainage kommt von Grob und Feinkies bis zu Sand. Und darin sollen die Pflanzen wachsen.
__ Schilf , __ Wasserpest, __ Wasserminze usw. wird dann Nährstoffe entziehen.


----------



## kleinerkobold (28. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Hi teichlaich,
Danke für den Link, sehr interessant. Aufgrund des vorgegebenen in unserem Garten geht das mit dem Einlauf von unten bei mir nicht, aber das Prinzip ist das selbe. 
Ich warte zwar auch gespannt auf die Antworten auf meine/unsere Fragen, mache aber in der Zwischenzeit erstmal wie geplant weiter... Ich werde am Wochenende mal aktualisierte Fotos einstellen.

Übrigens, so eine Schlauchwaage ist schon ein tolles Ding  Sieht total einfach aus, hab aber ein Weilchen gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe damit richtig umzugehen, um den Wasserstand an verschiedenen Stellen anzuzeichnen )


----------



## RKurzhals (28. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Hallo Markus, 
das ist schon eine interessante Planung! 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Einlauf an die tiefste Stelle des Filterteichs legen, und aus der 10cm-Zone heraus den "Filtergraben" nutzen. Das wäre der maximale Weg für das Wasser, und kommt auch dem Nährstoffbedarf der Pflanzen mehr entgegen. Schau mal bei "Karsten." in den Teichbau, dort findest Du weitere Ideen, auch mit Eingabe des Suchworts Bodenflter.


----------



## teichlaich (30. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Ich denke , das Problem wird eher sein, wie willst du die Pumpenleistung berechnen. 
a) in der Filtertrommel wird durch den Widerstand der Filtermaterialien das Wasser langsamer Abfließen.
b)Die Filtersubstrate dahinter werden bei zu starker Strömung weg geschwemmt.

Das ist auch meine größte Sorge, wenn ich meine Pumpe mit 3000l / h an den Filterteich anschließe.
Weil, nur bei geringer Strömung lässt sich Effektiv viel filtern.
-> In Filter- und Kläranlagen ist es ja das gleiche Prinzip. Das Wasser steht lange und Schmutzpartikel und auch Schadstoffe sickern zu Boden bzw. werden von den Pflanzen gereinigt.
-> Am Wasserfall brauchst du aber eher eine große Strömung als ein Rinnsal was hinabfließt.

Weiterhin hast du durch die Beförderung der Schmutzpartikel aus dem Teich dann den Mulch am Wasserfall. Wie wärs, wenn du schon vor dem Wasserfall auf 1.40m Höhe einen Filterteich anlegst?
So lässt du das Wasser durch die Gesteinsschichten von Unten drücken und es läuft an einer Ausmuldung hinunter in den weiteren Teil der als Filtergraben gestaltet ist?


----------



## kleinerkobold (30. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Also das mit der Pumpenleistung hab ich mir auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Entweder nehme ich eine regelbare Pumpe oder ich werde am obersten Punkt, wo das Wasser reinläuft, eine Weiche in den alten Bachlauf bauen. Damit könnte ich dann steuern, wieviel Wasser durch den Filterteich fließt.

Ich mache mir gerade eher gedanken darüber, ob mein Aufbau überhaupt so sinnvoll ist, da ich auf dem Plateau nicht wirklich viel Platz habe. Der Filterteich wird ja dadurch stark verkleinert, dass ich den Filtergraben drumherumlaufen lasse. Da frage ich mich, ob denn "Einwanderer" wie __ Molche überhaupt Lust auf so eine kleine, wenn auch recht saubere, Pfütze haben 

Die Alternative wäre nur, den Filtergraben weg zu lassen und einen größeren Filterteich zu machen. Oder noch ganz anders: gar kein sichtbares Wasser zu haben und die ganze Fläche als Pflanzenfilter zu machen, der komplett bis oben hin mit Substrat gefüllt und dann bepflanzt ist...

Noch ist es nicht zu spät, Vorschläge werden noch angenommen


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Hallo Markus,
wegen der Strömung mach Dir mal keine Probleme, bei mir sind die __ Molche voriges Jahr durch die Pumpe geschwommen (auch gegen die Förderrichtung! ) . Oder sie haben den Filterdeckel angehoben... .
Wenn sich Molche nicht beobachtet fühlen, dann sind sie recht flink im Wasser unterwegs (auch noch an Land...). Bei mir habe ich schon einen __ Teichmolch in Laichfärbung gesehen... .
Mit dem Bachlauf hast Du ja schn angedeutet, dass nicht alles Wasser langsam fließen soll. Das gilt auch für Deinen Filtergraben. In "Grundnähe" strömt das Wasser langsamer, dort hast Du immer Deine gewünschte biologische Reinigung. Mir gefällt Dein "Kreisel" ganz gut, bau' den ruhig. Auf diese Weise wird Deine Filterteichfläche genauso gut genutzt, wie bei einer Durchströmung langsam über die gesamte Breite, die praktisch weitaus schwieriger zu realisieren ist.
Minem Vorschlag, das Wasser von unten nach oben in der Mitte,und dann über den äußeren Ring strömen zu lassen, finde ich nach wie vor gut. In der Mitte hast Du dann die höchste Nährstoff-Konzentration, und bessere Bedingungen für eine Denitrifizierung, als mit dem Wasser aus dem Filtergraben, das weniger Nährstoffe für eine Denitrifizierung aufweist. Für eine Denitrifizierung muss der Sauerstoff im Wasser abgebaut sein, und die Bakterien brauchen organische Stoffe, um das Nitrat abzubauen! as Teichwasser hat nun mal die höchste Nährstoffkonzentration, also zum Start ab in die Tiefe damit (um Sauerstoffaufnahme zu verhindern)!
Für die Mitte Deines Pflanzenbeets sind "Repositionspflanzen" optimal. Außer dem für Folienteiche und auch für kleine Teiche fragwürdigem __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben gibt es noch viele weitere schöne __ Binsen (Juncus) und Riedgräser (Acorus), die auch eine stattliche Größe erreichen, was auch gut zur Beetgestaltung passen würde. Das diese keine bunten Blüten haben, sollte nicht weiter stören, wenn der Rand des Filtergrabens dafür umso bunter ist... .


----------



## kleinerkobold (31. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Hallo Rolf,

vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung, das hilft mir schon weiter! Es ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich aus "Beratungsresistenz" den Einlauf des Wassers durch den Boden nicht wollen würde ;-) Ich habe nur leider nicht die Möglichkeiten, da der Wasseraustritt ganz oben schon liegt (hat den bisherigen Bachlauf von oben befüllt).
Habe ich das richtig verstanden: 
Wenn das Wasser möglichst nicht mit der Luft (zB. durch "freien Fall") in den Filtergraben läuft, ist die Effektivität des Filtergrabens am besten?
Wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag umsetzen sollte, wäre dann der Fluss des Wassers so:

Wasser aus dem Hauptteich wird durch die Pumpe von unten durch das Bodensubstrat des Filterteichs gedrückt
Filterteich hat einen Überlauf in den Filtergraben
Vom Filtergraben läuft das Wasser zum Überlauf über den kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Hauptteich
Korrekt so?

Der Aufwand wäre schon enorm, da ich die bisher schon liegende Leitung für die Pumpe komplett anders verlegen muss. Außerdem habe ich sehr viel Respekt vor einem Bodenablauf bzw dann ja -Einlauf. Dafür muss ich ja das Rohr von unten durch die Folie bekommen und das Ganze auch noch dicht bekommen 

Viel Grüße
Markus


----------



## teichlaich (31. März 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

...Also wegen dem Bodeneinlauf gibt es Folienflansche die super dicht halten.
Gibts auch in gut sortierten Baumärkten bzw. hier im Netz. Das werde ich auch noch benötigen. 

Danke Kurzhals, damit haste mir auch enorm weiter geholfen


----------



## kleinerkobold (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Nochmal wegen Bodeneinlauf und Denitrifizierung:
Wenn ich das Wasser aus dem Hauptteich ungefiltert in den Bodeneinlauf des Filterteichs schicke, befürchte ich, dass der Boden sich schnell mit Schlamm zusetzt.
Eine Alternative wäre doch für mich, wenn ich den Bodeneinlauf, statt im Filterteich, im Filtergraben mache. Dann kommt das Wasser auch nicht mit der Luft in Berührung und die Denitrifizierung sollte klappen.
Diese Lösung hätte für mich den Vorteil, dass ich den Filtergraben leichter reinigen kann, falls sich Modder oder Schlamm ansammeln sollte. Das Wasser geht den selben Weg, nur anders herum.

Spricht da was gegen?


----------



## kleinerkobold (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*



teichlaich schrieb:


> ...Also wegen dem Bodeneinlauf gibt es Folienflansche die super dicht halten.
> Gibts auch in gut sortierten Baumärkten bzw. hier im Netz. Das werde ich auch noch benötigen.
> 
> Danke Kurzhals, damit haste mir auch enorm weiter geholfen



Könnte man für den Bodeneinlauf auch einen Bodenablauf missbrauchen?
z.B. sowas hier?
http://www.teichbedarf24.de/http://www.teichbedarf24.de

Wenn ja, frage ich mich noch, wie ich den Schlauch von der Pumpe (1,5") an ein DN100 Rohr anschließen soll


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Hallo,
das ist schon ein professioneller Bodenablauf, auf den man auch "drauftreten" kann. So bei knapp 15,-€ gibt es auch "Foliendurchführungen" (aus PVC, also verklebbar) im gleichen Teichshop oder beim Händler der Wahl, in die man ein PVC-Rohr einkleben kann. Dank PVC-Reduzierungen und Schlauchkupplung kommt man damit auch auf einen 1,5"-Schlauch.
Unter Wasser (bzw. Erde ... ) würde ich bei einem DN100 KG-Rohr bleiben, das ist bekanntermaßen trittfest und verrottungssicher, und den Beschreibungen hier im Forum nach auch wasserdicht. Erst außerhalb des Teiches würde ich dann reduzieren, und den Schlauch anschließen.


----------



## teichlaich (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

hi! ich wieder ! 
Habe mir jetzt auch weitere Gedanken zum FT gemacht.
Folgendes Schema dürfte auch bei dir funktionieren. 

Mir ist dabei jetzt noch der Gedanke gekommen, wenn sich das Zeug da unten absetzt, kann man es doch sicherlich auch wieder durch einen Schlauch nach oben abpumpen? So würde man sich den Bodenablauf sparen.




So ähnlich wie das Prinzip hier :
http://www.der-teich.de/Site_Images/filterteich.jpg

Und dann denke ich , Löcher in den Schlauch zu machen ist mit 0,5 mm zu klein. Denke das ist ja schon Pumpengröße. Besser wäre also 1 cm als Auslass pro Loch am Boden.

PS: Ich habe woanders entdeckt, dass die Pumpenleistung im FT nicht größer als 2400 l / h sein sollte , damit die Filterwirkung durch das Material gut verläuft. Werde ich also eine Pumpe dafür nehmen ....


----------



## kleinerkobold (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*



teichlaich schrieb:


> hi! ich wieder !
> Habe mir jetzt auch weitere Gedanken zum FT gemacht.
> Folgendes Schema dürfte auch bei dir funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Das sieht für mich als Laie schon ziemlich Professionell aus 



> PS: Ich habe woanders entdeckt, dass die Pumpenleistung im FT nicht größer als 2400 l / h sein sollte , damit die Filterwirkung durch das Material gut verläuft. Werde ich also eine Pumpe dafür nehmen ....


Ich denke, das hängt eher vom Volumen des Filterteichs ab, glaube nicht, dass man diese Menge so pauschal sagen kann. Ich habe mir aber vorsichtshalber auch eine Regelung für die Pumpe besorgt und werde den Filterteich im Bypass betreiben.

Noch eine Frage:
Ich habe große Schwierigkeiten Blähton hier im Raum Köln zu bekommen. Ich könnte Fibotherm TS 2-4mm bekommen. Ist die Körnung zu klein für einen guten Durchfluss? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## kleinerkobold (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Man soll sich ja nicht selbst antworten, aber vielleicht kann ich anderen mit der Frage nach gebrochenem Blähton helfen.
Es hat mich echt 2 Tage Recherche gekostet, bis ich endlich einen Baustoffhandel im Großraum Köln finden konnte, der gebrochenen Blähton verkauft. Hier ein paar Tipps für alle, die das gleiche Problem haben:

 Gebrochenen Blähton in 50l Säcken wird im Baustoffhandel als Trockenschüttung oder Ausgleichsschüttung geführt. Aber nicht jede Trockenschüttung ist aus Blähton...
 es gibt offenbar nicht viele Firmen, die noch Blähton als Schüttung produzieren. Ich bin bei Fibotherm gelandet, hatte auch schon mal andere Namen. Leider habe ich das in keinem "normalen" Baustoffhandel oder Baumarkt gefunden. Meistens werden heute Rigips-Schüttungen oder andere Billig-Materialien verwendet.
 Ich wurde erst fündig, als ich nach ökologischen Baustoffen oder Naturbaustoffen gesucht habe. Eine Adresse in Köln ist z.B. http://www.baukraft-koeln.com. Da kostet ein 50l Sack "fibotherm leicht" (4-8mm Körnung) um die 10€ inkl. MwSt.

Jetzt, wo ich mir die 4-8 mm Körnung so ansehe, finde ich sie etwas klein, vielleicht mische ich sie noch mit einer 8-16mm Körnung, um nicht zu viel Wasserwiderstand im Filtergraben zu haben...

Ich hoffe, das diese Tipps anderen Suchenden etwas Zeit ersparen...

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Filterteichplanung*

Hallo Markus,
da hast Du in der tat die meisten Fragen schon selbst beantwortet!
Ich habe Blähton auch zu keinem vernünftigen Preis bekommen. "Perlit" als Ausgleichsschüttung sollte ähnlich porös sein, und auch gehen. Ich habe Lava genommen (die gröbere Fraktion, also <13(? ) mm). Die ist sehr scharfkantig, Vlies zum Unterlegen ist hier Pflicht!
Das Wasser durch ein Rohr zu leiten, geht schon, und es bleibt nicht zu viel Schlamm drin hängen (zumindest kenne ich noch keinen hier, der von verstopften Rohren gesprochen hat). Ein Filtergraben ist freilich eine sehr elegante Vorfilterung, die Technik spart. NG schreibt einiges dazu, und ich habe auch so ein Teil.
Die Verlegung der Rohre über oder unter der Folie ist Ansichtssache. NG geht auf Nummer sicher und läßt die Selbstbauer nicht die Folie perforieren. So lange die Rohre nicht oberhalb Teichniveau laufen, oder "Bögen" nach oben aufweisen (in denen sich Luft bzw. Gase sammeln können - sofern der Filter mal nicht läuft), ist das kein Thema.


----------

